# knollwood and watchguard bloodlines



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok im buying this pitbull puppie from this person and he was selling for 300 dollers and now im getting for 150 dollers and they have papers and i was just wondering are those bloodlines good ? he sent me pictures of the puppies and the parents and the parents look nice and there around 65-85lbs and im just wondering is that alright bloodlines there adba registred


----------

